# Young Girls Attack/Strip 11-Year-Old Boy



## Valwin (Jun 8, 2011)

[youtube]AeadI7jieDY[/youtube]​


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> An online video shows a prank some would say went too far.
> 
> Three young girls from Dunbar Middle school videotaped themselves tackling an 11 year old boy and taking off his clothes. The group can be heard laughing at times and mocking the boy as he struggled to break free.
> 
> ...



http://www.winknews.com/Local-Florida/2011...y-being-bullied



If this had been three 8th Grade boys pulling off the swimsuit top and bottom of an 11-year-old girl, there would have been national outrage. society double standar at is finest 

personal note  not to ofend anyone 

WERE the Fuck were this types of girls when i was in school i dream about this  i would have let them step on all over me


----------



## tagzard (Jun 8, 2011)

Lucky kid, JUST KIDDING. I would be super embarressed.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

That's just not right. The kid should not have had the happen to him and honestly that probably left that poor boy pretty scared.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, this is fucking stupid.

I can't wait for people to catch wind of this and mass imitate it.
There will be at least one group of minor boys doing the same thing who will get jail-time for attempted [censored].


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 8, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> WERE the Fuck were this types of girls when i was in school i dream about this  *i would have let them step on all over me*








Anyway poor kid's probably traumatized by this.


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2011)

That isn't funny at all. And i doubt you'd want this to happen to you either. They didn't do it as a sort of sexual high, it was done to humiliate and ridicule the kid. You ain't getting any sort of sex out of those chicks, they just want to fuck with you (as opposed to fuck you). Ripping someone's clothes off in public to humiliate them is not a turn on.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 8, 2011)

I wanted girls to strip me all through middle and high school, I wouldn't mind a few women doing that to me now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, what do we say? This is crazy.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 8, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Lucky kid, JUST KIDDING. I would be super embarressed.


I would rip their bras and show them not to mess with me... Anyway, they don't wear bras yet


----------



## junkerde (Jun 8, 2011)

dont worry, big brother was watching, big brother is huntin for some bitches up in here. P-P-PEDOBEAR IS HERE


----------



## Raika (Jun 8, 2011)

This is just sick. I pity the boy, he's definitely scarred emotionally, probably gonna take a long time to heal... If it ever heals at all.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 8, 2011)

Fucking lucky bastard. If that was me i would have introduced them to my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the other hand this boy may get emotionally scarred and well...might turn gay.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 8, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> That isn't funny at all. And i doubt you'd want this to happen to you either. They didn't do it as a sort of sexual high, it was done to humiliate and ridicule the kid. You ain't getting any sort of sex out of those chicks, they just want to fuck with you (as opposed to fuck you). Ripping someone's clothes off in public to humiliate them is not a turn on.




i actually did i remember all i could think about was boobs and naked girsl  while i was in school i saw them nake just by looking at them dam those were the days but i get what your saying not every reacts the  same


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 8, 2011)

granvile doesn't realize that humiliation is a fetish as well, it's in the extreme M category


----------



## junkerde (Jun 8, 2011)

if they were hot girls then yes but if they were ugly girls then no.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 8, 2011)

Kids can be so cruel. I would think it's obvious, but being ganged up on and then stripped by girls when you're eleven isn't fun.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what public embarrassment is?
And now that this is on the news, people all over the world know about it. I'm sure people in the school know who the child is.


----------



## boombox (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a horrible thing to do, if he had an inkling it was going to happen or if he knew these girls well and din't kick up a fuss..perhaps it wouldn't be so awful..but to me that's abuse. Girls or boys it doesn't matter.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 8, 2011)

junkerde said:
			
		

> if they were hot girls then yes but if they were ugly girls then no.



they girls look ok  i have picture of all 3  i wont post them so dont ask


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 8, 2011)

damn, you could hear that kid screaming in the vid...

that kid's totally going to have gynophobia


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a difference between wanting a girl to take your clothes off to fuck you (in private), and having a girl rip your clothes off in public while laughing at your 11-year old ass (ps- i think most boys don't even have much sex on the mind at that age yet anyways). It's not going to get you to see THEM naked or have sex with them, it's going to humiliate you and possibly scar you for life. Age is a huge factor here anyways. And yes, now that everyone knows who he is, he'll probably have to change schools to keep from getting bullied.

I would take a baseball bat and smack these girls in the boobs if they ever did something like this to me (not really, but that's the kind of thing they'd deserve).


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> granvile doesn't realize that humiliation is a fetish as well, it's in the extreme M category


At 11 years old? That's something you would expect of someone older, but at 11 years old I highly doubt he wanted that and doubt he even thought about something like that happening.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 8, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i get you and it get me mad that they dint do nothing to the girls if it was the other way around  the boy would be in jail ect


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Those parents are horrible and not discipline at all. Those young girls should be throw in the place where they will be scared and scream for mercy and pity. STUPID!


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> granvile doesn't realize that humiliation is a fetish as well, it's in the extreme M category


Actually, i'm perfectly aware that it's a fetish for some people. It's not normal though, it's a sick sort of fetish. Fetishes are fine, but not at the expense of someone else getting hurt against their will. This is just a little kid anyways. If someone got aroused off this in any ways, i'd say they're pretty sick fucks. Child porn and all that. The boy surely isn't being turned on by being humiliated.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 8, 2011)

sigh kids these days -_-


----------



## Naito-Tanuki (Jun 8, 2011)

What has Rebecca Black done this time?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

stupid girls...  it thought this would be something good. but wasn't

if i was there i can scare them that i'll do to them what they did to the boy. and force them to apologize.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> granvile doesn't realize that humiliation is a fetish as well, it's in the extreme M category


That and this topic is just wrong...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> stupid girls...  it thought this would be something good. but wasn't
> 
> if i was there i can scare them that i'll do to them what they did to the boy. and force them to apologize.


Pretty sure you'd become the bad-guy in the story if you stripped little girls.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 8, 2011)

wtf is wrong with this world did that say how old the girls were. and i thought boys were more preveted then girls...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 8, 2011)

If it were a bunch of boys doing this to a young girl, they would be slapped with trumped up sexual assault charges and made to register as a sex offender for the rest of their lives.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 8, 2011)

and who the hell would post this on youtube idiots i bet there sweet ass they do.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely, but these sorts of things need to be out in the open. (Not pointed at the video BTW) If only to show that a tighter lease on your kids could prevent things like this. Honestly this is Bullying at it's worst.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope. i'd just scare them. because i'm older than them.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> If it were a bunch of boys doing this to a young girl, they would be slapped with trumped up sexual assault charges and made to register as a sex offender for the rest of their lives.



This is truth.

I can only imagine how useless the girls' parents "punishing" them will be. They need Juvy or some other serious punishment to set them straight.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm wondering, is this classified as [censored]? Or at the least, assault? It should be, and I think the mother should have pressed charges, that's really unfair on the kid, now all his friends probably know as well; he's scarred for life.

EDIT: Dammit, that word is censored.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> wtf is wrong with this world did that say how old the girls were. and i thought boys were more preveted then girls...


This isn't really about sex nor anything sexual in nature, this is pure humiliation at it's best only used to bully and humiliate the boy.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jun 8, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen to that...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 8, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! But WTF! this is just crazy -.-


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 8, 2011)

Where's the out rage and millions of people screaming for action? If a group of boys did this to a girl, it would be all over the place and the president would speak on TV ect. Dam our country is messed up with double standard bull shit!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 8, 2011)

A good lawyer could certainly qualify this as a sexual assault.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 8, 2011)

That's just fucked up.  The mother is an idiot for not pressing charges too.  If the parents of those bratty fucks let their child be raised to where they would do something like that, I highly doubt they're going to "punish" them.  I feel bad for that kid though.  He's probably going to get so much shit at school, from other random people, etc.

$20 some group of boys sees this, and then goes and does it to an 11-year old girl.  I bet they'd get off a lot worse.  Nothing is ever equal with men vs. women.  Women can get away with much more than men can.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 8, 2011)

If I were that Kid's elder bro, I'd find and do the same thing to these girls and post it on Metacafe & YouTube. Of course my part would be abit more vulgar


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> A good lawyer could certainly qualify this as a sexual assault.
> Pretty much any lawyer?
> 
> QUOTE(TDWP FTW @ Jun 8 2011, 09:38 PM) That's just fucked up.  The mother is an idiot for not pressing charges too.  If the parents of those bratty fucks let their child be raised to where they would do something like that, I highly doubt they're going to "punish" them.  I feel bad for that kid though.  He's probably going to get so much shit at school, from other random people, etc.
> ...


I had the same thought you know. Boys wont go so "easy" though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am sure you get what I mean.
Not that I want it to happen, but thats just so fucked up -.-
They are getting away unpunished..


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Jun 8, 2011)

This is an absolute disgrace. It's not right for anyone to do this- especially to someone as young as 11!

The law always tends to favour girls over guys... If a guy did this, they'd be considered a sexual, disgusting monster. If a girl did this, they'd be heralded as fighting for womens' rights everywhere or something...

Well obviously not that extreme, but I think it's absolutely awful that they won't be punished to the extent that they should.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd say this kid is scarred for life :/ poor guy...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2011)

The mother didn't press charges? I would have sued their ass's in a heartbeat.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 8, 2011)

some guys get all the luck


----------



## Quanno (Jun 8, 2011)

Sick-minded girls.

Also, it would be rage all over the world when it was the other way around indeed.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jun 8, 2011)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> The mother didn't press charges? I would have sued their ass's in a heartbeat.



I'm also wondering why the mother isn't pressing charges at all either, considering how serious this might effect her son's psychological behavior. I doubt the parents would do much to punish the girls anyway, and whatever they get might not even justify it.


----------



## InuYasha (Jun 8, 2011)

Yet another reason to not have kids these days...


----------



## injected11 (Jun 8, 2011)

The fuck. I'd normally say don't hit women, but when they attack you, 3 of them even, you gotta punch a bitch him her face. They were several years older, recorded the attack, and posted it online for national recognition? Apparently 3 sets of parents have severely failed at raising their children if they think this shit is acceptable or funny. As said before, if 3 guys did this to a girl, they'd be behind bars, with their faces all over the news, and their names and reputations permanently associated with sexual predators.

This is sickening. If I were the boy's parent, I'd have definitely pressed charges and be filing law suits.


----------



## chyyran (Jun 9, 2011)

What the heck was that, this just isn't right. He's scarred for life now, thanks to you girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I AM DISSAPOINT


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 9, 2011)

...What was the reason they did this? Just for shits and giggles? Or did they have an actual reason.

Also, it said he stopped to talk with his friend, then this happened. So... where was the kid's friend?

Anyways, as much as I hate to beat a dead horse, I have to agree with everybody saying that if this were guys, they'd be charged as criminals. It really is too true.

Poor kid, hopefully he's able to recover. But hey, when he reaches high school, he should start lifting weights to get some muscle, then just ridicule the 3 girls (chances are they'll still be there when he gets there).


----------



## Forstride (Jun 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ...What was the reason they did this? Just for shits and giggles? Or did they have an actual reason.


Well, seeing as they put it on Youtube, and were laughing the whole time, yes, it was just for "fun."

Anyone who finds that fun or amusing doesn't deserve to live amongst society, let alone live in general.  Some people are just fucked up beyond belief.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 9, 2011)

From the front page I saw "Young Girls Attack/Strip 11." Slightly disappointing thread.
And yeah, that's fucked up.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 9, 2011)

I find this quite sickening.
Even more so when you consider that the girls aren't getting punished at all.
The boy's mother definitely should have pressed charges. Even at that age, they should take responsibility for their actions. The fact that they got off without any charges is not going to teach them a lesson. Rather, they're going to think it's acceptable. There's nothing stopping other kids across the country from doing the same thing and thinking that they will get away with it like these girls did.

In elementary school, the same thing happened to some other boy. A couple of girls stripped this 8 year-old kid. Luckily, they got expelled.

To be quite frank, if they were to attempt to do this to me, I would fight back. I don't care about the fact that they are girls. Double-standards in our society pisses me off.


----------



## Memino (Jun 9, 2011)

The problem is he was 3 years younger than them, there was three of them, and they should have known better. Like others have said, if the genders were swapped here the boys would be looking at some serious punishments. Who cares if the mum doesn't press charges? It's still a crime is it not?


----------



## ninditsu (Jun 9, 2011)

slowest sharking ever.

also that sucks.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd send a baseball bat to their ovaries. I see no humor in this whatsoever and for those thinking, "Oh, this is my dream, that boy is so lucky." you should be ashamed of yourselves, but most likely, you won't be. I have a feeling he's going to avoid women for almost all of his life with the worst scars(Mentally and emotionally the most) due to this. There's no humor in that nor do I consider that lucky. That poor boy. 

This just proves no matter the age, people will do the most idiotic, immature shit for shits and giggles these days without thinking of the consequences.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 9, 2011)

i agree with you goddess thats wrong i can see those 11 yr olds turning into sluts later on and he will be scared for life


----------



## Domination (Jun 9, 2011)

Stripping someone out in the public is very low. I'm all for good fun, but you should at the least do it in private and have the courtesy to not take a video and upload it to fucking youtube. And is he even close to them? You are leaving him exposed to the whole world! And he's not even your close friend, consider yourselves lucky to not your asses sued off. Its really idiots like this that prompts the need for a much better moral education syllabus, or rather common sense education, they need to know what's "overboard". 

We probably all have played pranks on our close friends(I personally have joined in with some friends in half-stripping a friend in the class chalet, he's one of those guys that don't mind these things and would happily play along as long as its not too absurd. Ok you can call me immature.), but we know when to stop and when is the right place and right time. These kids have gone too far.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 9, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Those parents are horrible and not discipline at all. Those young girls should be throw in the place where they will be scared and scream for mercy and pity. STUPID!
> You want them to be tortured? XD That's a bit harsh, don't you think?
> 
> Anyways, this is kinda creepy. Bullying at it's prime.
> ...


Maybe in some countries (although I've never seen an assault like that heralded as fighting for women's rights, it's an exaggeration, don't you think?), but in a global sense, women's rights are lower than men's. Especially the countries where religion is law.

Not saying this isn't wrong, but the law does not favor guys over girls. That's the public that does that, but the law is often impartial in it's context. Don't blame the law, it's the mother who won't press charges.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 9, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...Maybe not where you live, but over here it does.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 9, 2011)

I know someone who got assaulted by a gang of girls around 15-16 years old, for a few years he became reclusive and didn't attend school, screwed up his GCSEs.

He's okay now though since going onto college and beyond, but that can't compare to what this 11 year old has just gone through.

That kid is going to be psychologically traumatised for a long time, honestly that mother SHOULD be pressing charges, he could develop many number of anxieties that prevent him from functioning normally in society now.

It might also totally screw up his sexual development.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 9, 2011)

That mother should press charges, this is so vile if the situation was reversed there would be a media storm but because he's a boy he's supposed to be considered lucky. Vile sexism. H's going to be traumatized by this. Poor kid.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 9, 2011)

It's fucking sick, no matter how you look at it. Think about it -- I don't care what the ages are, it sexual harassment, assault, and humiliation no matter what. If it was a group of 40 year old guys doing it to a 15 year old girl, it is still just as bad.

I mean shit, I don't see the boy being turned on (He is FUCKING CRYING PEOPLE) and I sure as hell don't think it would turn me on either. The poor kid is gonna be scarred for a long time; if those girls don't receive punishment I'm sure Anon will be all over this shit.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 9, 2011)

So many levels of wrong here.

The mother should be facing charges of negligence for doing nothing.

It's already been said, but I will say it as well, 3 boys getting it into their heads to strip naked an 11 year old girl would be facing charges and likely appearing on a sex offender list.

The mother needs a smack in the head.

Just because guys like to pretend to be 'tough' and laugh it off means nothing, this will leave scars on the lad.
Just because there are adult men out there that will pay good money to have women do as much if not more to them, is not relevant.

The boy was r aped, and that's the facts.

No idea what to do to the girls. It wouldn't involve revenge, but I can assure you they would NOT think their actions were funny after I was done thinking up their punishment. Hah funny young ladies, now you get to spend the summer cleaning out park out houses. I can't hear you laughing ladies.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 9, 2011)

Charge them with distributing child pornography.


----------



## azntiger (Jun 9, 2011)

Wtf?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 9, 2011)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Charge them with distributing child pornography.



Won't happen, as a guy was the victim and girls the offenders. They'll look at it as "they were just teasing him"


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Won't happen, as a guy was the victim and girls the offenders. They'll look at it as "they were just teasing him"



The mother is partially to blame for that. She helped them get away by not bothering to press charges.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 9, 2011)

if those were 3 boys they would have been locked up. i hate societys hypocrisys.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Jun 9, 2011)

If we boys did that to girls we would go to jail. Sexist government. Fuck you.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess she didnt wanted to make it worse for her child, but this got way far then she probably thought at first.
Too bad either way.. should have taken it to court though


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> i agree with you goddess thats wrong i can see those 11 yr olds turning into sluts later on and he will be scared for life


The boy was 11; the girls were older.
Pretty much what I'm thinking about the same case, genders reversed, has already been said, as has the point about the mother foolishly not pressing charges.


...pg, you got a spare bat?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 9, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The boy was 11; the girls were older.
> Pretty much what I'm thinking about the same case, genders reversed, has already been said, as has the point about the mother foolishly not pressing charges.
> 
> 
> ...pg, you got a spare bat?



I always have a spare bat available for anyone who wants to beat justice into people.

I strongly believe in karma and I do not feel sorry for these girls once it hits them in the face.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I guess she didnt wanted to make it worse for her child,



You know, you make a good point. 
Put yourself in the boy's shoes for a moment.
It's entirely possible that he asked, or even _begged_ his mother not to take this to court and continue his embarrassment. 
It's the only reasonable answer I can see.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 9, 2011)

This is just ultimately sad. I never actually thought that someone could do this, but apparently anything is possible..

Hopefully this doesn't become something that people think as "cool"...



-Qtis


----------

